# Fix it for free please!



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Good Morning,

Please be advised that the above work order has been issued for you to return to the property at your own expense to address the following:

· REMOVE/TREAT BEHIND/REPLACE MOLDY SECTIONS OF DRYWALL CAUSED BY ROOF LEAK
· BLEACH CLEAN KITCHEN CABINETS
· BLEACH CLEAN BATHROOM CABINETS
· ADDRESS ROOF REPAIRS ON MAIN DWELLING (ACTIVE ROOF LEAK)
· ADDRESS ROOF REPAIRS ON FLAT ROOF (ACTIVE ROOF LEAK)
Your Company had been sent to the property for the initial secure work order (XXXX4752) which was performed 4/12/13. The PCR reported no damages at the property yet photos provided indicated ceiling/wall discoloration. Mold/mildew can also be seen under the kitchen sink area. There was only one photo provided showing the exterior of the roof. This photo was taken at ground level which does not provide a thorough review to indicate no roof damages at the property.

Damages at the property were not clearly identified/reported until work order XXXXX1547 which was completed 10/7/13. The photos show interior ceiling/call discoloration as well as mold/mildew on the kitchen and bathroom cabinets. There were only bids provided to address the mold on the cabinets. Photos provided of the roof indicate some loose shingles and interior photos show discoloration on the ceilings, but no bids provided to address.

The investor has now denied the bids to address the damages at the property as these conditions were not identified in a timely manner.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So who do I blame on this one the contractor that didn't fill out the PCR correctly or the updater who didn't fill out the online PCR correctly?

There is no one to back charge so I just do yet another job for free?

Don't you just love this business?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Well, the contractor who completed the initial should have reported the active roof leak if it was there. Sorry to hear about your predicament. It's a big game.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

This is [email protected]##$ house looks like a pile of dung anyway who was the original contractor and what company is trying to make you do this?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So who do I blame on this one the contractor that didn't fill out the PCR correctly or the updater who didn't fill out the online PCR correctly?
> 
> There is no one to back charge so I just do yet another job for free?
> 
> Don't you just love this business?


 Screw that. Tell them that you aren't a HAAG certified roofing inspector and can't be held accountable as you aren't a professional roofer/roof inspector.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

cover2 said:


> This is [email protected]##$ house looks like a pile of dung anyway who was the original contractor and what company is trying to make you do this?



That would be LPS


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So who do I blame on this one the contractor that didn't fill out the PCR correctly or the updater who didn't fill out the online PCR correctly?
> 
> There is no one to back charge so I just do yet another job for free?
> 
> Don't you just love this business?


Now you know why im in the office every freaking day reviewing bids and condition pic's.

In a case like this if this was a contractor worth investing in i would buy the supply's and make him do the work for free. Make sure to send the email to him.

Nail the shingles down, slap some tar on the flat roof, paint the stains. Ive done a few like this, make sure to take during pics. Because its a "freebee" don't worry about the turn around time.Quality is not as important as showing work done.

Check list for up-loaders, anything that looks like mold let me look at it before is gets uploaded, same with missing hand rails, holes in foundations, roof debris, ceiling stains. pool gates. damaged floors.

One of my contractors miss read a work order to taped down vinyl floor for a trip hazard, he cuts the vinyl removes it, exposes the damaged wood floor. so he gets to replace the damaged floor because he didn't read the work order, at his own expense. i did cut his some slack on the turn around time tho. Sh*t for brains has been with me for 5 yrs.

They only learn when they have to clean up their own mess.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Now you know why im in the office every freaking day reviewing bids and condition pic's.
> 
> In a case like this if this was a contractor worth investing in i would buy the supply's and make him do the work for free. Make sure to send the email to him.
> 
> ...


Contractor was fired long ago for being an idiot. He lives about 3 blocks from this property but can't afford to pay attention and would just screw it up again.

The uploader was fired sometime around when this was processed. She was HORRIBLE and I fired her for letting orders sit in her inbox and not uploading. i had checked her computer history and it was all facebook, and other crap. I fired her then installed a net nanny.

We no longer have all these issues so I just need to get through it. This just sucks because a couple of weeks ago I drylocked a whole basement on my own dime.

I have a couple of properties purchased to flip and have been doing them in my spare time. The thing is between the cash layout to purchase them and the cost of all the upgrades I'm becoming cash poor.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Dude..... Why the Heck would YOU do anything for free? Just tell the idiots to review their pictures and "WHY didn't they catch this on their review/audit AND where is the Inspectors Audit?".

I wouldn't touch this pile of crap. You treat with Bleach without removing the entire affected areas you are just setting yourself up for the future lawsuit or the next time that Idiot Service Company tells YOU the house has not passed the Clearance Test and "Complete for free". 

Burn it AFTER YOU call the "former contractor" who lives 3 blocks away that HE HAS TO DO IT FOR FREE!!! They will question him first  LOL just kidding.... kinda.....

BS


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The investor can go piss up a rope*

would be my only reply


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

CL that is a road well traveled. You really already knew your options before you posted, but misery loves company.

A. Give them everything they want on your dime and your time.
B. Give them your bare minimum to get thru the mess with only the "best" photos.
C. Take the chips you have left and take your game to another table.

Unseen damage or deterioration above the scope of your expertise. That is why home inspectors bill $350 - $700 or more for their reports. PCRs are $125 or less, sometimes a lot less.

The client knows how this plays out; they signed up with XYZ because the contract stated they would cover all maint and repairs except emergencies. So when the investor got the report and figured it would probably be 10k to make it right, they pushed the file back across the table to XYZ.
If you inform them to urinate up the string, they'll sweep your recievables off the books, and probably get another contractor to do the work. They will also either bill your insurance if you have it on file with them, or bill theirs as a backup.
Only you know how good your relationship is with these people and whether you want to cut the revenue stream with them. It is a good post for those trying to make their way in this business to show just what can happen, and does everyday, to contractors who deal with Nationals.


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

tell them to eat it and leave this God forsaken business.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> CL that is a road well traveled. You really already knew your options before you posted, but misery loves company.
> 
> A. Give them everything they want on your dime and your time.
> B. Give them your bare minimum to get thru the mess with only the "best" photos.
> ...


These newbies need to realize there is way more to this than just worrying about getting paid. These things happen all the time and it sucks.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Had one a couple years ago. Guys are going by twice a month to mow. National sends us a "Good Morning" letter and tells me the basement has water intrusion due to unreported leaks from cracks in the wall and we will be fixing it. House was a 100 year old place with a brick basement. It was damp yes, and an occassional dark spot on the wall where it has become damp, but no leaks or standing water. BTW, the utilities were off and they had ignored requests for dehumidifier/hvac for circulation.
I asked for the report from the inspector/comtractor that wrote it up. "Confidential" they said. They stated it was $1100 to make repairs that they would be deducting from me. I asked for a copy of the estimate. "Sorry, that's confidential." Then I asked why they wouldn't have us do the repairs. "The repairs have already been completed." 
So we fired off a letter to them with our attorney. You cannot just tell someone they are at fault and take funds without supporting documentation. The "contractor" kilzed an area the size of a welcome mat on one wall. "Hmm, they pay $2 linear ft unless it's a chargeback?"
The matter was resolved with a "Don't call us we'll call you" from both of us. They still called anyway...

I know, the story doesn't matter much. Your front guys fell short in their job. It just happens way too much for less than that.


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

I would be beyond pissed at both the contractor and the person that entered the information in. Two people missed the issues and now your getting shafted because of their incompetance.

Good help is very hard to find that is why I handle all of the computer stuff so nothing is missed. If there is something that we do not do I still report the heck out of it and explain xyz is needed to perform that type of work. 

I wish you luck in getting this straightened out.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

*Eeasy fix*

Inspection is good ONLY for the items that were found on this day 1/15/2014. This should be on ALL Inspections you perform. It was when I performed them and got me OUT of many hot water situations. Why is it a house inspector for a buyers inspection can get away with such verbage as "The inspection is good only for the day inspected " and We in the industry cant ??


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

If your cash poor i guess you will have to do the work yourself, you can give an update that you have to order shingles and will take 2 weeks to come in. that way you get a couple of checks under your belt before you do the work.The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing at these the company's, they will never know you don't have to order the shingles.

To reduce the cost and time pin point the leaks on the roof and flat roof, use mop tar on the flat roof, caulk and replace some shingles as needed. The ceiling stain, spray with moldex and most of the stains will clear up, then paint over with kilz. After that then cut a small area out to replace, "small area", this will help reduce the time on the job and cost.

Remember this job will be in your line-up for a while.Add a disclaimer in the zero invoice that this is no guarantee mold will not return. Your volume will start to increase over the next 3 months.

Because you did report mold on the first visit your covered despite the fact you didn't report all the areas of mold,just to let you these fixes go a long way with them. I had a total of 5 last yr and 1 so far this yr.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> If your cash poor i guess you will have to do the work yourself, you can give an update that you have to order shingles and will take 2 weeks to come in. that way you get a couple of checks under your belt before you do the work.The right hand doesn't know what the left hand is doing at these the company's, they will never know you don't have to order the shingles.
> 
> To reduce the cost and time pin point the leaks on the roof and flat roof, use mop tar on the flat roof, caulk and replace some shingles as needed. The ceiling stain, spray with moldex and most of the stains will clear up, then paint over with kilz. After that then cut a small area out to replace, "small area", this will help reduce the time on the job and cost.
> 
> ...


I'm not that cash poor. LOL! I just meant I don't want to pay anyone to go screw it up. What you outlined is pretty much my plan. I'm not going to extend it I'm just going to go knock it out and be done with it.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, I know. I would probably save that one to drafts and pick B.*



GTX63 said:


> CL that is a road well traveled. You really already knew your options before you posted, but misery loves company.
> 
> A. Give them everything they want on your dime and your time.
> B. Give them your bare minimum to get thru the mess with only the "best" photos.
> ...


I'm brave with other peoples money. I knew CH would do what was best for him.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Exactly why I'm getting out incompetence of others!!


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Just tell them to F O. They should have caught it on their end too so they are JUST AS LIABLE! The house is a teardown anyways the way it looks............


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Just tell them to F O. They should have caught it on their end too so they are JUST AS LIABLE! The house is a teardown anyways the way it looks............


I agree with you 100% but I need to keep going for a bit longer. Unfortunately our realtor business is slow right now and the houses we do are just a suck on cash flow until we sell something. I need to keep the Nationals happy for a little bit longer.

The thing is they called me today for an update on this order and the conversation didn't go well. I was trying to be passive and take this one on the chin but I couldn't let them push me around like they were trying to do. They basically told me I would be getting a call from a manager tomorrow. I don't want to do the job and feel that we did catch these things and we did supply bids. If the bids were not supplied with the initial then the National is just as liable as we are.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

this is the norm with Five Brothers!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> this is the norm with Five Brothers!


Yeah I told them to suck it months ago. I finally got all my money as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Yeah I told them to suck it months ago. I finally got all my money as well.:thumbsup:


so this is from LPS or SG?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> so this is from LPS or SG?


we have not ever worked for SG nor will we. We only work for NFR, LPS, Corelogic, NFN(rarely), AMS (GMAC work ONLY), IMS, and a few hedgefunds.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> we have not ever worked for SG nor will we. We only work for NFR, LPS, Corelogic, NFN(rarely), AMS (GMAC work ONLY), IMS, and a few hedgefunds.


Does IMS still do pp work? I stop working for them a few years ago because all i was getting was inspection from them! No money in doing inspections!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Does IMS still do pp work? I stop working for them a few years ago because all i was getting was inspection from them! No money in doing inspections!



It's spotty. They are great to work for . we have a couple of other nationals we work for but they are all one time only type deals.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I agree with you 100% but I need to keep going for a bit longer. Unfortunately our realtor business is slow right now and the houses we do are just a suck on cash flow until we sell something. I need to keep the Nationals happy for a little bit longer.
> 
> The thing is they called me today for an update on this order and the conversation didn't go well. I was trying to be passive and take this one on the chin but I couldn't let them push me around like they were trying to do. They basically told me I would be getting a call from a manager tomorrow. I don't want to do the job and feel that we did catch these things and we did supply bids. If the bids were not supplied with the initial then the National is just as liable as we are.



Prepare a blanket bid for all initials you do. Bid the testing where you see the mold or not. How can you be positive without testing? CYA.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

> initial secure work order (XXXX4752) which was performed *4/12/13*





> Damages at the property were not clearly identified/reported until work order XXXXX1547 which was completed *10/7/13*


I have a question or two, if I may...

WTF is the deal here? Why wasn't the property QC'd during the previous 6 months? 

If the property was QC'd, why is everyone waiting 6 mos to resolve? and why wasn't damages reported as found/progressing by the inspector? 



> The investor has now denied the bids to address the damage


How can a bid be denied, when no damage had been reported, ergo; no bid was made initially? So what is there to deny?

Too many questions with not enough answers. This sucks. Sorry for your problems...All I can say is I'd be seeing them in court if they wish to proceed. That is ALOT of damage and EXPENSIVE/time consuming repair work there.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> I have a question or two, if I may...
> 
> WTF is the deal here? Why wasn't the property QC'd during the previous 6 months?
> 
> ...


I can only answer for our end and it appears that we did an initial then had nothing but grass cut ordersfor 6 months. We also removed hazards and boarded up a shed upon initial that we were refused payment on because there was no bid approval to perform that work.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Its an industry standard to report all any damages on initial, you are the eye's and ear of the investor. basically any company would come after your for not reporting these damages and hold you accountable...FACT.

This house is a dump and small, fact is there might be 4 hours worth of work there. Its not that bad.

If you asked for the extension like i said it wouldn't have been escalated to the manager, you would have never had that call.

Its a given in this industry.When summer comes along with all the work they will send you it will be a distant memory.If they can count on you to fix your mistakes they will send you even more work.

Been their done that.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Its an industry standard to report all any damages on initial, you are the eye's and ear of the investor. basically any company would come after your for not reporting these damages and hold you accountable...FACT.
> 
> This house is a dump and small, fact is there might be 4 hours worth of work there. Its not that bad.
> 
> ...


I'm going to speak to our RNM pal there today. I agree with everything you have said. I'm just tired of getting screwed and right now every property we go to is busted out. We did 3 initials last week that had busted plumbing missing floors, etc. It took about 45 mins each in the field and around an hour and 15 each to process. The numbers are skewed here. I'm fed up with spending more time on a computer with these pidly $100.00 work orders than I do in the field. Bid this bid that and if you don't we will make you pay for it later. 

We also got a CE waiver but it's only good up to $1,000.00 and we rarely bid much under $1,000.00. 

Maybe I need one of your pep talks LOL! The last one you gave me was good it kept me in a positive mindset for a few months.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm going to speak to our RNM pal there today. I agree with everything you have said. I'm just tired of getting screwed and right now every property we go to is busted out. We did 3 initials last week that had busted plumbing missing floors, etc. It took about 45 mins each in the field and around an hour and 15 each to process. The numbers are skewed here. I'm fed up with spending more time on a computer with these pidly $100.00 work orders than I do in the field. Bid this bid that and if you don't we will make you pay for it later.
> 
> We also got a CE waiver but it's only good up to $1,000.00 and we rarely bid much under $1,000.00.
> 
> Maybe I need one of your pep talks LOL! The last one you gave me was good it kept me in a positive mindset for a few months.


How in the hell did you get a waiver, "oh now im pissed!!" i will be calling tomorrow and getting me one.. remember like me your using this to move to bigger and better things.

Bids come back..RIGHT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I'm going to speak to our RNM pal there today. I agree with everything you have said. I'm just tired of getting screwed and right now every property we go to is busted out. We did 3 initials last week that had busted plumbing missing floors, etc. It took about 45 mins each in the field and around an hour and 15 each to process. The numbers are skewed here. I'm fed up with spending more time on a computer with these pidly $100.00 work orders than I do in the field. Bid this bid that and if you don't we will make you pay for it later.
> 
> We also got a CE waiver but it's only good up to $1,000.00 and we rarely bid much under $1,000.00.
> 
> Maybe I need one of your pep talks LOL! The last one you gave me was good it kept me in a positive mindset for a few months.


What is a CE waiver?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

He doesn't have to use a cost estimator


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> How in the hell did you get a waiver, "oh now im pissed!!" i will be calling tomorrow and getting me one.. remember like me your using this to move to bigger and better things.
> 
> Bids come back..RIGHT.:thumbsup:


They do come back but not at the rate we need them to. It's all good I had a nice chat with my RNM for Indiana I have the same guy as you for my Kentucky, and Illinois stuff.

I learned that they as a company had 2,500 work orders in October and only 700 in November. That is for the entire state of Indiana. That explains alot about our volumes. 

Anyway they were real nice and accommodating I feel like we are going to get a compromise on this one that I can live with.

The CE waiver thing I can talk to you about just not in an open forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> He doesn't have to use a cost estimator


It's only good on bids below $1,000.00 but it helps some.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Unless you absolutely have to have this company and their work to make next week's groceries 
or they owe you a lot of money I'd tell em to have a nice life.............. with out me.


Of course I'd want to tell em a whole lot of other things too. 
Some thing about where sun shine don't shine comes to mind.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> They do come back but not at the rate we need them to. It's all good I had a nice chat with my RNM for Indiana I have the same guy as you for my Kentucky, and Illinois stuff.
> 
> I learned that they as a company had 2,500 work orders in October and only 700 in November. That is for the entire state of Indiana. That explains alot about our volumes.
> 
> ...



I'll call this weekend about the CE.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Fix for Free.... your nuts. You visited the property in April... they report moldy sh*t in July... we're not marrying these freakin' property's. Get your legal team... don't open yourself to the liability.


----------

